# Pipe For Sewer Hose



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Hi there,

I would like to mount a PVC pipe on the bumper of my 21RS to store my sewer hose. First, what would be the best size? And B: How do I attach to the bumper?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

RV Pilot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to mount a PVC pipe on the bumper of my 21RS to store my sewer hose. First, what would be the best size? And B: How do I attach to the bumper?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Why not just store it inside the bumper?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to mount a PVC pipe on the bumper of my 21RS to store my sewer hose. First, what would be the best size? And B: How do I attach to the bumper?


Why not just store it inside the bumper?

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

X2 with Glenn


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

4 inch abs pipe


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Here s one members pic

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1146265836.jpg


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> Why not just store it inside the bumper?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


X3


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just pull off the black square cap and the hose will slide right in. A piece of square vinyl fence post attached to the bumper will hold your slide rails nicely though.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting my pic John....

I didn't like the fact that the inside of my bumper is rusty, had screws broken off in there from the manufacturer overtightening the aluminum cover, and the endcaps bounce off. I prefer to keep my sewer hose more than a couple months. The rustiness was my biggest concern, since, sooner or later, it will wear through the hose.

I used 4" PVC with 2 clean outs, some stainless steel rod that I bent and threaded and then a couple of stainless nyloc nuts.

Steve


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The 4" square bumber is where I store my rails for the rear slide.
I used 4" Drain PVC $7 instead of Schedule 40. Much cheaper. 4 ft was long enough.
Won't rust. Attach wiht 24" tie wraps.

Dave


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After 3-1/2 years of using the same sewer pipe stored in the bumper all is still well. No rust or other difficulties. Maybe it's the California weather


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Why not just store it inside the bumper?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


X3








[/quote]

I had to back off 1 sheet metal screw, but then the hose went in the bumper just fine.


----------



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

I took some 4 in and cut it length wise in half. Then give a slight sqeeze and slid the half into the the bumper tube. Then slid the sewr hose in on that. Clean and slids easily.



Oregon_Camper said:


> Why not just store it inside the bumper?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


X3








[/quote]

I had to back off 1 sheet metal screw, but then the hose went in the bumper just fine.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have always kept ours in the bumper as well. Going on three years, and no problems so far.

But if you want to go PVC, use 4". I would attach it with stainless steel hose clamps (really big ones!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Warrior said:


> I took some 4 in and cut it length wise in half. Then give a slight sqeeze and slid the half into the the bumper tube. Then slid the sewr hose in on that. Clean and slids easily.


Not that I've had this problem, as I rinse the heck out of my sewer hose prior to putting it back in the bumper, but did you leave an opening at the other end in case you need to rinse it out?


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

RV Pilot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to mount a PVC pipe on the bumper of my 21RS to store my sewer hose. First, what would be the best size? And B: How do I attach to the bumper?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


A 4 inch piece of SCH 20 PVC would be fine for what you want to do. If you glue a cap on one end and put a screw in cap on the other it will run around $30.00. Get 4 of the heavy duty tie wraps about 30 inches long and put two at each bumper brace then cut them off. Also drill 1/2 inch holes along the bottom side of the pipe and any liquid residu will drip out. The bumper works fine except for the water causing rust and the sewer hose fittings hanging on the two screws on each end of the bumper. Hope this helps.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been looking at the various options to store as well and have yet to see a mod that did not require a mod to the the spare tire and/or license plate holder. However, I did run across this link http://web.mac.com/fruitsofourlabour/iWeb/...ck/Outback.html where HodgePodge created some brackets that would mount and keep the pipe above the spare tire mount and clear of the license plate.

Not sure how much $ you are looking to spend but this might be an option for you.

I am going to seriously consider this mount. Heck, I wish HodgePodge would produce and sell these as they look like they came standard from the factory.

Paul


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

RV Pilot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to mount a PVC pipe on the bumper of my 21RS to store my sewer hose. First, what would be the best size? And B: How do I attach to the bumper?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Wow! Great Advice everyone.....
Thanks a ton!!


----------

